# Worldmark Combined Contracts & MF Chart



## IAMBIGK (Oct 20, 2022)

Hi, 
Sorry I normally research more and dig through the forums for an answer but I just have a quick question...

If I buy TWO SEPARATE ACCOUNTS...will I pay two different MFs...or will the Points Combine on the MF Chart to pay a slightly lower fee? 

Basically...is there an advantage to buying a larger account for a lower MF? OR can I buy one smaller account now...and one smaller account later to combine points for a lower MF in the long run? 

Thanks!


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 20, 2022)

You will pay two separate MF unless / until you "combine" the two small accounts.
The advantage of two accounts is 4 waitlists for each account, a bonus time reservation on each account, 3 FAX reservations per account, etc

If/when you decide to combine , you will pay another $299, but then the MF will be that of the combined total.


----------



## IAMBIGK (Oct 20, 2022)

Purchasing Resale...

If I buy a smaller account now...and then when I purchase the second account/contract let them know that I want to combine accounts when I purchase the second account...will I still have to pay an additional $299? Or is that just the $299 Transfer Fee and if I provide my member/account number...they will combine during the purchase/transaction. 

I like larger units for separate rooms for kids and adults. We have other timeshares. Trying to figure out how many points would be good. It sounds like 12,000 is probably what I need?


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 20, 2022)

The $299 is the transfer fee. You will pay it to buy the first account (buyer usually pays), and later you will pay it to "combine" the new account into the existing account.

12K is reasonable.
I would choose either 10K for lower MF cost, and rent in credits when necessary, or 20K because you get 2 HK tokens (worth approx $120 - $140).
In addition, there are many opportunities to use cash to make a reservation, which includes the HK, so the price is very competitive with that of a larger account size, without the MF liability. You could start with 10K. Use the cash options when possible, learn the system, and then decide if you need 20K.


----------



## IAMBIGK (Oct 20, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> The $299 is the transfer fee. You will pay it to buy the first account (buyer usually pays), and later you will pay it to "combine" the new account into the existing account.
> 
> 12K is reasonable.
> I would choose either 10K for lower MF cost, and rent in credits when necessary, or 20K because you get 2 HK tokens (worth approx $120 - $140).
> In addition, there are many opportunities to use cash to make a reservation, which includes the HK, so the price is very competitive with that of a larger account size, without the MF liability. You could start with 10K. Use the cash options when possible, learn the system, and then decide if you need 20K.


Great Info! Thank you!


----------



## jrb916 (Oct 20, 2022)

If you have two resale accounts, you get 2 housekeeping tokens with slightly more maintenance fees until your total is over 20,000 & you get the 2nd HK token.  If you have a 5000 & 8000 credit account, you will get 2 HK tokens & can transfer credits between them for a lot less than a 20k account.  You’ll also have double the items listed above instead of restrictions of 1 account.

You can ‘rent’ credits from other owners to get the 2br places & keep your costs down.  Lots of options with smaller accounts or if you want to test the WM waters!


----------



## CO skier (Oct 20, 2022)

jrb916 said:


> If you have a 5000 & 8000 credit account, you will get 2 HK tokens & can transfer credits between them for a lot less than a 20k account.


Not sure what you mean by "transfer credits between them for a lot less than a 20k account".  The maintenance fees on a 5k membership are $618.11; the mf on an 8k membership is $993.91 for a total of $1,612.02 or $0.115/credit

The mf on a 20k membership is $1,745.51 or $0.087 per credit.  The 20k account is 32% cheaper than the separate 5k + 8k memberships, on a per-credit basis.  That is significant, imo, even considering the extra 4 waitlists, extra bonus time reservation, etc.

Plus, the initial per-credit purchase price would be higher on the 5k and 8k membership versus one 20k membership, and there is the extra $299 transfer fee for two memberships versus one.


----------



## kozykritter (Oct 21, 2022)

IAMBIGK said:


> Hi,
> Sorry I normally research more and dig through the forums for an answer but I just have a quick question...
> 
> If I buy TWO SEPARATE ACCOUNTS...will I pay two different MFs...or will the Points Combine on the MF Chart to pay a slightly lower fee?
> ...


The annual fee you pay each year on a contract has two components: a fixed program fee (~$243 for 2022) to cover the annual operation of the program and a fixed maintenance fee rate per credit (7.5 cents for 2022) to cover the annual operation of the properties. Everyone pays the same amount for both components regardless of the size of their contract (not sure about huge contract like 300K+ but that's not the range you are looking at).

The reason that smaller contracts cost more in annual fees per credit (when you divide total credits by total annual fee) than the larger ones is the program fee component is spread out over more credits in the larger ones when you average it all out, not because they are charged less in the maintenance fee component per credit. You can verify this by first deducting $243 from any contract's annual fee and then dividing the remaining fee by the number of credits in the contract. It will come out to 7.5 cents per credit.

If you have two contracts versus one, you are paying two program fees. There are some upsides to having two contracts like other posters have mentioned so you have to decide which economics and practical realities work for you and go from there in your purchasing and combining.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Oct 21, 2022)

kozykritter said:


> If you have two contracts versus one, you are paying two program fees. There are some upsides to having two contracts like other posters have mentioned so you have to decide which economics and practical realities work for you and go from there in your purchasing and combining.


I think another advantage of two contracts is being able to make overlapping reservations at 13 months out that can later be modified to the length you desire.


----------



## Mongoose (Wednesday at 9:15 PM)

jrb916 said:


> If you have two resale accounts, you get 2 housekeeping tokens with slightly more maintenance fees until your total is over 20,000 & you get the 2nd HK token.  If you have a 5000 & 8000 credit account, you will get 2 HK tokens & can transfer credits between them for a lot less than a 20k account.  You’ll also have double the items listed above instead of restrictions of 1 account.
> 
> You can ‘rent’ credits from other owners to get the 2br places & keep your costs down.  Lots of options with smaller accounts or if you want to test the WM waters!


I think you get a HK token for every 10K credits.  So in your example you do lose one by combining the two.  For me combining a 14K account and 6K account I maintain the same # of HKP tokens, but save quite a bit on MFs/credit.


----------

